# CO2 tank



## Nobody1 (Dec 9, 2014)

I have a tank that is going to need a hydro test.

Does anyone know of a test facility that you can take it to or am I stuck with LFS's or CLA? If I take it to one of these guys it may take a week or more. I was hoping for a quicker turnaround than that.

Arnie


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

May want to check out one of these places: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25002


----------



## Nobody1 (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks. Never thought of trying the search. 

Arnie


----------

